# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  مهم مدارک مورد نیاز برای ثبت نام دانشگاه آزاد

## meysam98

سلام منظور از این بخش از مدارک خواسته شده چیه؟

از کجا باید بگیریم؟؟؟

نظام وظیفه یا پلیس به علاوه ده؟

اصل و دو برگ تصویرمدرك مشخص کننـده وضـعیت   خدمت وظیفه عمومی پذیرفتهشدگان مرد.

----------

